# Lenker



## sept (7. Mai 2002)

welch art von lenker machen sich beim 26er besser zum trialen downhill Lenker o. die von monty?

MFG sept


----------



## grandma (7. Mai 2002)

selbst die pros fahren das eine oder andere.

Gute DH Lenker, die stabil und nicht zu schwer sind:
Syntace Vector Ultralight (Vorteil billiger, ca. 120 DM beim H&S in Bonn)
Easton EA70 Monkey Bar (Vorteil bisschen breiter)

So Monty ähnliche Lenker, die ganz gut sind z.B. von Brisa oder vielleicht auch die neuen von Echo, aber da kenn ich mich nicht so aus.

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketrialer (7. Mai 2002)

also ich fahr lenker und vorbau von monty und bin total zufrieden damit ich finde die geometrie von den trillenkern besser als die downhillteile.........is geschmackssache


----------



## ChrisKing (7. Mai 2002)

ich fahr bald den koxx lenker, aber im Moment noch monty zeugs. Ich find gerade Lenker fahren sich bisschen direkter als die geschwungenen. gerade Lenker gibts halt nich viel, da hat man nich so die auswahl, von den normalen geschwungenen gibts ja tausende zur auswahl...

chris


----------



## sept (7. Mai 2002)

ich hab mich bei den montylenkern nur nen bisschen gewundert da sie am ende(bei den griffen)so leicht Richtung Fahrer gebogen sind.da war ich mir denn nich so sicher ob man da sone gute Kontrolle hat.
MFG sept


----------



## tobsen (8. Mai 2002)

beim umsteigen von nem normalen gekröpften auf den monty lenker wirst du am anfang ziemliche handgelenkschmerzen haben, so wars bei mir jedenfalls.
man gewöhnt sich aber mit der zeit dran.


----------



## wodka o (8. Mai 2002)

@ tobsen

Genau damit habe ich im Moment zu "kämpfen".
Ich hoffe das Eingewöhnen dauert nicht zu lange.......

cu wodka o


----------



## Raimund-Aut (8. Mai 2002)

Ich bin lange so Roox Zeug gefahren, das war sauschwer. Außerdem haben bei uns in Österreich einige Leute den Roox Bomber zerstört, die anderen Roox halten sowieso garnicht.

Vor zwei Jahren bin ich dann auf Syntace Vro umgestiegen. das hat nur Vorteile, sauleicht, sausteif, und geil einzustellen.

Bei uns sind fast alle auf VRO umgestiegen und nichteinmal unser WM Dritter Öhler hat es geschafft je einen zu beschädigen.

Ich werde zwar nicht wie er von Syntace gesponsert aber ich  das Zeug.


----------



## sept (9. Mai 2002)

wie lange hat das mit dem eingewöhnen bei dir ungefähr gedauert?


----------



## mtb-trialer (9. Mai 2002)

ich fahr auch nen geraden hab mir gestern aber den megamo lenker und vorbau bestellt! 50 euro zusammen.   das beschissene montyzeug ist einfach viel zu teuer. da bezahlt m,an ja für beuides über 100euro, dass ist einfach unverschämt.


----------



## mtb-trialer (9. Mai 2002)

kan euch ja dann sagen wie das fahr verhaltren ist, wieviel der wiegt und so weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reini (9. Mai 2002)

ich fahr einen roox vorbau mit dem star bar lenker....
aber ich der ist ziemlich dick und wahrscheinlich auch sehr schwer .....

bin mal kurz mit dem syntace vom mario gefahren und ich  die vorbau lenker kombination aber das ding ist so teuer... ich glaub beides zusammen um 140 


----------



## gonzo_trial (9. Mai 2002)

Sind die Megamoteile nicht aus Stahl?

ich find geraden Lenker irgendwie besser, geht am anfang mehr aufdie Handgelenke aber der umstieg von Gerade Triallenker auf nen normalen Downhillenker is noch viel schlimmer!

Ronny


----------



## ChrisKing (9. Mai 2002)

lenker is alu, vorbau is aus Stahl, kann sein dass die neuen vorbauten jetz auch alu sin..


----------



## gonzo_trial (9. Mai 2002)

Hm Lenker Alu, Vorbau Stahl isja ne echt fatale kombination. Da macht der Vorbau bestimmt gut Riefen in den Lenker und dann ebend irgendwann Spätfolgen...

Weiß schon einer was übern Echo Lenker?
Denn solls auch bald geben!?

Ronny


----------



## ChrisKing (9. Mai 2002)

bin mir abe rnich sixcher ob der vorbau aus stahl is, hab des letztens irgendwpo gelesen, aber der vorbau schaut auch irgendwie so aus als ob er aus Stahl wär.. naja egal


----------



## tingeltangeltill (9. Mai 2002)

bei Stahl bleibt ein Magnet hängen und bei Alu net, oder anders rum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (9. Mai 2002)

stahl is magnetisch, alu nich!


----------



## mtb-trialer (9. Mai 2002)

der vorbau ist stahl aber ist das den so schlimm?


----------



## gonzo_trial (9. Mai 2002)

Damals wurde immer behauptet, das Stahl riefen ins Alu schneidet mit der zeit und dann der Lenker früher oder Später ruckizuck an den Riefen bricht.

Ronny


----------



## ChrisKing (9. Mai 2002)

nö eingentlich nich, is halt bisserl schwerer


----------



## gonzo_trial (9. Mai 2002)

Schwerer muß stahl aber auchnicht sein!!!
Es geht um die Riefen!!! 

Naja vieleihcht isses schon nichmehrso wenn vorbauten richtig abgerundet werden... Die werden sich schon was bei denken diese Kombination zu verkaufen.

Ronny


----------



## mtb-trialer (9. Mai 2002)

ICH ACHTE IRGENTWIE NICHT IMMER DA RAUF WIEVIEL DER WIEGT!


----------



## gonzo_trial (9. Mai 2002)

Jo der unterschied ist deutlisch spürbar, aber ich muß echt sagen, ein Triallenker taugt mir besser!

Da son Downhillenker doch sehr zu mir gebogen ist und wenn man den weiter nach oben stellt dann geht die biegung wie der Vorbau weiter und sieht kagge aus und währt sich auch so.

Ronny


----------



## Ray (9. Mai 2002)

Der Tip mit dem Locktite ist genial dieses knärzen hat mich beihnahe um den Verstand gebracht


----------



## Jerry (9. Mai 2002)

Ein Frage: "Was ist denn locktite??"

Jerry


----------



## ChrisKing (9. Mai 2002)

son schraubensicherungskleber. hilft wenn z.b. kurbelschrauben sich immer lockern und des dauernd knackt da unten..  mit Loctite lockern die schrauben sich dann nich mehr von allein..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sept (10. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von gonzo_trial _
> *
> 
> Weiß schon einer was übern Echo Lenker?
> ...


ich wollt den jetzt vor kurzem bei jan göhrig bestellen der hat sie bisher auch noch nicht
MFG sept


----------



## mtb-trialer (10. Mai 2002)

danke für den tipp mit der locktite meine kurbelschraube lockert sich nämlich dauern


----------



## Reini (10. Mai 2002)

*!!!!ganz wichtig !!!!*

nur den mittelfesten verwenden oder den darunter....der is dann auch schon sehr fest 

NIE den hochfesten benutzen... das kommt einer kaltschweißung gleich


----------



## mtb-trialer (10. Mai 2002)

oh! vielen dank ich hätte bestimmt einfach irgenteinen genommen!


----------



## fahrbereit (1. August 2006)

dieser thread schien mir am geeignetsten fuer meine frage, so muss ich kein neuen aufmachen.

es geht um die lenkerbreite.

ich hab am anfang (als ich endlich ein reinrassiges trialbike hatte) die vro einheit gehabt mit bekannterweise 680mm breite, was mir nach einem jahr zu wenig war.
als ich meine vorbaulaenge und lenkereinstellung gefunden hatte, hab ich mir nach knapp zwei jahren trial dann den syntace superforce vorbau in 105mm und 20° mit vector lowrider lenker geholt. der ist 700mm breit und 12°.

so, nun hab ich mehrmals mit den syntace griffen einen breiteren lenker simuliert und bin aber letztendlich wieder auf 700mm "normalstellung" zurueck.
das ist fuer einige von euch bestimmt zu schmal, aber warum?

koennt ihr mir ein paar erklaerungen geben, stellt sich der besagte vorteil nach laengerem erst ein? ich hab keinen wirklichen vorteil vermerkt, bin eher unsicherer gefahren...

ps: bin max. 1,8m gross, zwar kein schrank aber auch nicht duerre.


----------



## isah (1. August 2006)

ich fahr nen 68 cm monty und bin zufrieden.. breiterer lenker = mehr balance. Für mich ist der vorteil beim monty das ich beim sidehop näher ans hinderniss ran kann ohne im flug an zu stoßen...


----------



## Trialmaniax (1. August 2006)

Das mit dem Sidehop hatteste ja schon mal gesagt. Hast du mal gemesen, ob es nun wirklich soviel mehr höhe bringt?


----------



## isah (1. August 2006)

ne, mehr höhe bringts wohl nicht.. wobei ich schon ne weile nicht mehr mit nem maßband an jedem hindernis klebe... 

Mal abgesehen von all dem, der lenker liegt mir einfach.. die kröpfung passt genau, keine handgelenk probleme, usw.


----------



## Icke84 (25. August 2007)

hi,

wollt mir nen neuen lenker zulegen, habe zur zeit den Try-All 25.4mm

wollte mir jetzt einen holen der mehr nach oben gezogen ist, so wie der tryall rage oder zoo.

was sagt ihr zu dem?

SYNCROS BULK BAR

den gibts in 20mm und 40mm höhe, welcher kommt da eher an die geo vom tryall und zoo ran?

gruß
marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (25. August 2007)

du weisst dass dann auch ein anderrer vorbau hermuss oder?


----------



## Icke84 (25. August 2007)

den hab ich schon


----------



## Icke84 (26. August 2007)

Icke84 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> wollt mir nen neuen lenker zulegen, habe zur zeit den Try-All 25.4mm
> 
> ...



keiner ne meinung oder weiß die geo von nem zoo oder tryall rage?


----------



## dane08 (26. August 2007)

wiso gibts den try all oversize riser eig nicht mehr?
oder heisst der jetzt einfach nur rage und hat ne andere farbe?


----------

